# TSH High T3 and T4 Normal/ lots of symptoms



## ACEN (May 27, 2013)

Hello All

I will go straigt to all the info!

I am 36 years old female
I am a mother to 3 kids (11,8,4) Natural Birth all small kids 36 weeks /37 weeks old)
I weight 108-112 pounds

My mother suffered GRAVES DISEASE and My two grand mothers had tyroid issues and where on medication.
When I was 8-10 years old I took some medication ( half white pill and a yellow small pill for 6 months) because i had some irregular values.. This was too long ago and I think maybe the test where wrong!

I have monitored My Tyroid since I got married.. (23 years old) Everytime normal. I always have alerted all my doctors of my past!

My symtoms are:
-I have understood my body... and eat Papaya ald fruit to be regular in the bathroom. Always in the morning at the same time always. For the past month I have been busy in the mornings and feel a little constipated... I go in the afternoon and I feel constipated (SORRY FOR THE GRAPIC STUFF)

-Usually I am a nervous person. My hands tend to shake if i am nervous and get worse by coffee.

-Sleep well.. fall sleep fast. If i cant sleep is because i have been in the computer too long at night or because i have a very bad problem.. I ussually sleep fast.

-wake up always tired.. (i am a mother of 3 and have my own chain of 3 stores) But I am always tired.

-I get cold at nights.. I try to wear socks when i get cold. I live in a tropical place where is always spring.. During the day somtimes I forget to take my coat and if its cold I get cold but I dont feel terribly by being cold... I dont know if you can understand what i am trying to explain!

-I have the heart condition BRADYCARDIA. where your heart rate is a little slow.. They found it while my plastic surgery... And the specialist told me i am ok. I just mention it to my doctors. My Blood presure is always low.. 90-60

-My mind doesnt work well.. I am distracted. We have a dog and between my 3 kids I always mistake their names.. I will think one thing and when i speak it comes out so different.. and i never realize. My kids laught at me.. I would say instead of "Brush your teeth". I would say " sit down!" It never makes sense... I guess is because when you tell your kids what to do.. You usually repeat more than twice!! I guess is that!

-I thing for the past 15 years my hear is falling out. With every preagnancy has gone worse. But has never stopped. I doo yoga and usally near my mat there is always one or two hairs.. there is always hairs in my coats or around me... ITS LIKE A HANSEL AND GRETEL movie.. always leaving a trail!

-I have nice skin. Never pimples or acne. Nice glow... but for the past 4-5 years I wee my skin is getting more dry than oily...

-I am irritable... When I get angry loose my temper..

- Algthoug my period is regular.. the quantity has lower a lot. Remember as a teen and late teen I used to whear to napkings and it lasted 7 days.. really heavy periods... now is 5 days and really light

-I should mention in my last baby. I lost a lot of bood and had to receive a 2 pint Blood transfution.

-I dont ussally wear turtle necks.. but lately whenever I wear one i feel presure in my neck

-as a keed, teen and young adult i used to suffer really bad head aches and used to take lots of advil and tylenol... like TIC TACS! almos two years ago that i feel my headachhes have stopped and they are no as often.. I think is due to better posture and yoga.

-I eat a lot... protein, carbs.. pasta potatos.. meat, chocolate.. all.. And my weight is always low.. I am not complaining...

-I have bad knees i guess from excersice.. If i am in the sun, subathing i feel like the swallow. Also some time while sleeping my elbows hurt.. lik joint pain!

LAB TEST:

-APRIL 23 2013
TYROGLOBULIN <0.5
TPO <0.5
free t4 17.4
free t3 4.7
tsh 4.38

april 5 2013
TSH 4.60
FT4 1.47
T3 102

-NOV 2010
FREE T4 1.1
TSH 2.29
TYROGLOBULIN 1.8
T3 80

-JULY 2010
TSH 2.88
T3 97
FT4 1.19
MICROSOMAL <10

I just came from the general doctor that dindnt mind the tsh 4.60 level.. 
I also went to a only womens doctor and she sent me only nutrients for the tyroid. Iodine, Selenium, zinc

I would love to hear from your expertise!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, Acen, and welcome!

Do you have the ranges for your lab results? On the lab report, it might look something like this...

TSH 4.38 (1.0 - 3.5)

Can you please share your ranges next to your lab results, just like what I typed? That will help us get a better sense of what your labs mean, since different labs use different ranges. But regardless, that TSH is high...so I'd like to see more.


----------



## ACEN (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for your answer. I am posting the ranges you mentioned!

LAB TEST:

-APRIL 23 2013
TYROGLOBULIN <0.5 (0.0-0.5)
TPO <0.5 (0.0-0.5)
free t4 17.4 (11.0-23.00)
free t3 4.7 (2.2-6.4)
tsh 4.38 (0.27-4.20)

april 5 2013
TSH 4.60 (0.27-4.20)
FT4 1.47 (0.93-1.80)
T3 102 (80-200)

-NOV 2010
FREE T4 1.1 (0.7-1.8)
TSH 2.29 (0.4-5.5)
TYROGLOBULIN 1.8 (<14.4)
T3 80 (94-170)

-JULY 2010
TSH 2.88 (0.270-4.20)
T3 97 (80-200)
FT4 1.19 (0.93-1.70)
MICROSOMAL <10 (0.0-35.00)


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks, that is helpful. It is interesting that your April 23 tests show that your Free T3 and Free T4 are about mid-range, but your TSH is high and out of range.

Is your doctor open to prescribing a small dose of Synthroid as a "trial" dose for a few months to see if it helps your symptoms? I believe you would benefit from this...perhaps 25 to 50 micrograms.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Also, have you had other labwork done, such as iron, ferritin, vitamin D, vitamin B12?


----------



## ACEN (May 27, 2013)

Octavia , thanks for your time and posts!

By the way I have a pug... she es so precious. Her name is oprah!









lab test

2010
Iron 108 (30-140)
Ferritin 95.6 (9.0-150)
Vitamin D 25 hydroxy 18.9 (31-80)

I dont have recent test.. !


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting...you may want to have these things tested again, especially that Vitamin D. Low vitamin D can mimic some hypothyroid symptoms.

Pugs ROCK!!! My black pug is named Emmitt. Before him, we had Casey and Cricket. And before Casey and Cricket, there was Tori and BJ. I'm a lifelong pug lover!  
We have another pug person here, too...perhaps she'll post soon.


----------

